# Blo before or after CA



## johnkepka (Apr 15, 2007)

I am curious how many of the CA/Blo users put the blo on first and how much conversely how many of yous put CA on first and then how much BLO.

Thanks


----------



## DCBluesman (Apr 15, 2007)

I apply thick CA first, about 6-7 drops for a set of blanks, then follow up with about the same amount of BLO.  304 coats usually gives me a good finish.  All of that being said, I use lacquer on about 90% of my pens and CA/BLO on 10% or less.


----------



## LostintheWoods (Apr 15, 2007)

I apply BLO initially, and follow w/ CA. And sometimes when the coats of CA climb, I apply another coat of BLO. Just the way I do things.


----------



## cozee (Apr 15, 2007)

Depends on your purpose. Some use BLO as part of a CA finish but not necessary. Others use it to help pop the grain and add a bit of tint prior to finish application.


(_Gee Lou, 304 coats of BLO!! I'd hope you could get a good looking finish. What is that, half a quart or so?!!!!_ )[][]


----------



## NavyDiver (Apr 15, 2007)

I use 3 to 4 coats starting with CA and alternating with BLO.


----------



## hanau (Apr 17, 2007)

BLO what is it actually? i seen it for years and never really asked what it was.

what is the best simple instructions for doing a ca finish?


----------



## RonRaymond (Apr 17, 2007)

John...Here is an excellent discussion regarding your question...
http//www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=20447


----------



## hrigg (Apr 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hanau_
> <br />BLO what is it actually? i seen it for years and never really asked what it was.
> 
> what is the best simple instructions for doing a ca finish?



BLO=Boiled Linseed Oil.  There's a quite a few methods for applying it in the archives, and if you'll look on the Library page, Russ Fairfield has a quick video segment on applying it..[B)][][]


----------



## cozee (Apr 17, 2007)

> and Russ Fairfield has a quick video segment on applying it in the Library.



Is that a public library and if they are closed, could one get just as good results if it is applied in the den????[][]


----------



## hrigg (Apr 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cozee_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bradh (Apr 19, 2007)

BLO first to get a consistent grain pop.


----------



## keno (Apr 24, 2007)

can someone help a rookie ????
i saw a stunning pen on the internet a week ago and found out the finish is a CA finish. 
i assume that means it's the same stuff i use to cement ny tubes in the blanks.
since i'm a rookie - how do i apply this finish and not worry about sitcking everything to everything ?
i currently use a combo finish of 1/3rd of each of the following
really shines up nice and dries fast but lacks durability. 
5lb schellac
mineral oil
denatured alcohol
thank you for your feedback 
keno


----------



## keno (Apr 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LostintheWoods_
> <br />I apply BLO initially, and follow w/ CA. And sometimes when the coats of CA climb, I apply another coat of BLO. Just the way I do things.


shannon - i live in alta loma and would really appreciate any instructions you could give regarding applying a CA finish
as you might have guessed i'm a rookie.
kenomurph@charter.net


----------



## its_virgil (Apr 24, 2007)

Look in the library and you'll find several tutorials and even a video or two on how to apply a CA finish. Search the site and you'll find more info than you ever want to read. Find a set of instructions and try to make them work in your shop. It is not a difficult finish to master...although some will disagree.
do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by keno_
> <br />can someone help a rookie ????
> i saw a stunning pen on the internet a week ago and found out the finish is a CA finish.
> i assume that means it's the same stuff i use to cement ny tubes in the blanks.
> ...


----------



## ahoiberg (Apr 24, 2007)

keno,
as stated before, i'd go with one of the masters' techniques before having people tell you what they do specifically. i think most of us have learned one way or another from one of the methods in the library. i'd recommend don ward's method, here's a link to it:
http://www.penturners.org/content/DonWardCA.pdf

i started using this method and modified it slightly to fit my own needs, as i think most do when they start with a technique.

to answer your question, yes it is the same stuff that you use to glue your tubes in and by using BLO (boiled linseed oil) with it, you can eliminate the 'stickyness' of it while you apply. or you can use straight CA, allowing it to dry between coats and doing a lot of sanding to even out the surface.

once you try the method, let me know and I can send you what I've done to modify the technique to get a nice, shiny CA finish...

good luck and there is a little learning curve, so allow a little room for frustration... although some get it their first time! not many though me thinks... []


----------



## ahoiberg (Apr 24, 2007)

oh, and to answer the thread question, i do BLO and then CA... only just wet the applicator with the BLO and use about 3 drops of CA...
i do this 2 times, MM, do it 2 more times then apply thin CA, MM last four grits, thin CA, last four grits, brown paper, plastic polish (2 coats), buff with white diamond and then tsw...


----------

